# Major renovations @ Frenchman Reef 5/11 - 10/11



## oper035 (Nov 11, 2010)

I just got off the telephone with the Marriott Hotel in St. Thomas.  They are planning on closing the main hotel/pool/restaraunt's for major renovations.  The Morningstar hotel, Coco Joes and Havana Blue will remain open.  This is good news as the hotel is in need of it. We have not been to STT since 2008 and we are excited about our two week stay at the Frenchman Cove in 2011.  I guess I wont be sipping on a nice glass of Port overlooking the harbor into Charlotte Amalie anytime soon at the RUM bar.  But hey it could be worse:ignore:. 
Here are two pages that I found.

Plan
Story


----------



## Numismatist (Nov 11, 2010)

This is spectacular news - and long overdue.  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## gblotter (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking at those links, it seems that the changes will be quite significant (especially the pool upgrades). They are planning a lot more than just fresh paint, carpet and furnishings.  I'm surprised they will be able to complete all that work in just 5-6 months.


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

hope there will be an upgrade to the walkway from the TS to the hotel, very poor when we visited in the spring especially the creepy stairs and walkway at the back of the hotel


----------



## oper035 (Nov 11, 2010)

*walkway*



pharmgirl said:


> hope there will be an upgrade to the walkway from the TS to the hotel, very poor when we visited in the spring especially the creepy stairs and walkway at the back of the hotel


From what I've been told that is not an official walkway, but yes I agree an upgrade would be a nice enhancement.  They should have planned for a walkway from the Cove to the Reef.  It would be a nice stroll with some pretty good views.  I think they dropped the ball here.


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 12, 2010)

Boy this is way overdue--when we went down to complete our FC purchase we checked in and went to a room that had a hole above the bath tub leaking in to the bathroom in our room. Called the front desk and was told they were booked. I took a photo with my cell and went back to the front desk. Suddenly there was a room! I could not imagine that housekeeping hadn't reported this.


----------



## Numismatist (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm going to be there July 2011, so I'll report on progress.

I suppose now that we won't have access to the restaurants during that time  ; hopefully, they'll have some temp arrangement somewhere (like the meeting hall area for breakfast, etc.

I'll miss RumBar!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow...those are much needed and significant changes. Hope they actually follow thru.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 12, 2010)

oper035 said:


> I just got off the telephone with the Marriott Hotel in St. Thomas.  They are planning on closing the main hotel/pool/restaraunt's for major renovations.  The Morningstar hotel, Coco Joes and Havana Blue will remain open.  This is good news as the hotel is in need of it. We have not been to STT since 2008 and we are excited about our two week stay at the Frenchman Cove in 2011.  I guess I wont be sipping on a nice glass of Port overlooking the harbor into Charlotte Amalie anytime soon at the RUM bar.  But hey it could be worse:ignore:.
> Here are two pages that I founAny
> 
> Any idea as to the scheduled start/finish for this project?


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 13, 2010)

Nevermind...


----------



## nancy's tom (Apr 15, 2011)

*renovations*

First Let Me Start Off By Saying I Am As Computer Literate
As A Hockey Puck. My Question Is This. How Come All Of
The Topic Reviews Are Over 5 Months Old?? Anyway, I Am
Going Back For The 3rd Or 4th Time And Am Looking Foward
To All Of The Updates. Have They Made It Easier To Get
Around The Place. I Have A Bad Leg, Fell Off Bar Stool,
No Just Joking, I Remember Checking In And Then Walking
A Long Distance To The Unit. Talk To Me.........tom


----------



## Numismatist (Apr 15, 2011)

These renovations are the the REEF not the COVE.  Why are the topics 5 moths old?  That's when we first learned of it and then we had all our say on the matter...you're just discovering it now?


----------



## RedHook (Apr 15, 2011)

We traded to Newport Coast this year just to do something different, so we will be looking forward to seeing the renovations in 2012.


----------



## Numismatist (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be at the Cove in July, I'll post lots of REEF renovation pix!


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 22, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> I'll be at the Cove in July, I'll post lots of REEF renovation pix!



Just re-read this thread, well, it was completely cordoned off, so no pix - but there was heavy construction machines there...so sumtin's happenin!:whoopie:


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 22, 2011)

This is good news.  We stayed there back in 07 and the hotel was in really shabby condition back then.   It was in serious need of a complete renovation.


----------



## stthomaslovers (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome. Our Nov 27-Dec 4 week should be nice, providing they ended on schedule.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 22, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> This is good news.  We stayed there back in 07 and the hotel was in really shabby condition back then.   It was in serious need of a complete renovation.



We stayed there in 1988 when it was owned by the Holiday Inn and then again in 2007 and both times we thought it needed complete renovation.  I'm glad to hear it is happening.


----------



## jont (Aug 23, 2011)

We are looking forward to going back to St Thomas. Wife and I were last  there 25 years ago on our honeymoon. Although we didn't stay at the frenchmans reef hotel, we did go to dinner there one night. Fantastic view!


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 23, 2011)

jont said:


> We are looking forward to going back to St Thomas. Wife and I were last  there 25 years ago on our honeymoon. Although we didn't stay at the frenchmans reef hotel, we did go to dinner there one night. Fantastic view!



WOW!  Things have changed in 25 years for sure!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## jont (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for your advice and well wishes. I guess if we go in July, there is a slight possibilty of a hurricane, seeing that it's very early in the season.I guess travel insurance would be a wise investment.
Maybe we will meet up down there and can have a drink at the rum bar. 

John


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 23, 2011)

jont said:


> Thanks for your advice and well wishes. I guess if we go in July, there is a slight possibilty of a hurricane, seeing that it's very early in the season.I guess travel insurance would be a wise investment.
> Maybe we will meet up down there and can have a drink at the rum bar.
> 
> John



Ahhhhh...RumbaR!!!  Sunset over Charlotte Amalie as the cruise boats sail by!


----------

